# Spent Shotgun Wads



## nobody05 (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok first im a newbie on the forum. I noticed after hunting last weekend my spend wads looked as if if some of the BB's were wearing through the wad. Holes wore here and there through the flaps. Is this normal? Or could lead to premature barrel life? Maybe I can put some pictures on here if I can get It figured out!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Well, I will take a stab at this one.

I do see this from time to time, mostly with cheaper factory shells.

The only shotgun I have ever seen steel marks in the barrel was in an older 870 express that had soft steel in the barrels. I believe they issued a rebate or something on them but I never bothered as it didn't do anything to the performance of the gun and the streaks stopped well short of the choke.

When pass shooting on waterfowl we see lots of our wads, which we mostly reload now, and rarely ever do we see wearthrough on them or any of the higher priced rounds like the winchester supremes or federal premiums.

Steel shot is suppose to be much softer than the barrel steel so the occasional contact should not cause issues. Check your barrel, if your worried change brands.


----------

